# Northern Ireland Coleraine Sommerset Riverside Park



## jagmanx (Jun 24, 2017)

55.113642 -6.665204
Our 2nd overnight.
No height barrier a lot of room
No facilities, next to the river
Quite handy from Portrush afterte visiting the Rope bridge.
Giant's Causeway and Bushmills Railway


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 24, 2017)

*Update*

Maybe a dogging carpark
Maybe local youths drinking and breaking bottles
So a friendly local caravan man who was just using the carpark to walk his dog..
He suggested Castlerock Promenade.
So we moved..more details in due course


----------



## redhand (Jun 25, 2017)

OMG     dogging in Coleraine that is were i grew up who would have thought it would have come on so much !!


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 25, 2017)

*Yes*



redhand said:


> OMG     dogging in Coleraine that is were i grew up who would have thought it would have come on so much !!



So now thoroughly modern!

Certainly 1pair were e joying themselves.
A friendly local in a caravan also suggested drinking and broken bottles might occur.
So we moved to Castlerock prom nothing special but OK


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 25, 2017)

jagmanx said:


> Maybe a dogging carpark
> Maybe local youths drinking and breaking bottles
> So a friendly local caravan man who was just using the carpark to walk his dog..
> He suggested Castlerock Promenade.
> So we moved..more details in due course



Dunsiverick castle car park or the one just before dunluce castle going north with no barrier.
There is a good couple at benbain head but very narrow twisty rd down to shore park.


----------

